# 1970 gto front valence assembly help



## jzegowitz (Jun 12, 2009)

Does anyone have a readable front bumper/valence/trim assembly diagram or know where to find one? I bought one of those repro'd assembly manuals when I disassembled the car ('bout 10 yrs ago-eessh), but most of it is so washed out, it can't be read to reassemble. I have some great help, but is insisting the 'y' shaped bracket is the lic. plate bracket, when I think it's the valence bracket? Also, those brackets extending down from the endura bumper...? Saw a clean partial diagram from a catalog with the fender/valence bracket, but just misses the area I'm looking for- thanks a bunch.


----------



## dedlund400 (May 17, 2020)

I am in the same situation. My body shop is having a problem figuring how all the pieces go, since I was missing some parts. I have all the parts, but the manual sucks.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

dedlund400 said:


> I am in the same situation. My body shop is having a problem figuring how all the pieces go, since I was missing some parts. I have all the parts, but the manual sucks.


Here is what I have:


----------

